

New Pentagon blueprint sees bigger role for robot warfare - wikiburner
http://www.csmonitor.com/World/Security-Watch/2013/1227/New-Pentagon-blueprint-sees-bigger-role-for-robot-warfare

======
writtles
I would imagine robot warfare is / will be much more politically feasable as
"our" human cost goes way down.

